# Cut on contact vs. Retractibles



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I just read two great articles in the October and November issues of Bowhunting magazines regarding Cut on Contact vs. Retractable broadheads.

The conventional wisdom justifying using retractables (even thought they are certainly more prone to problems than cut on contact) was that because they are closer to a field point in shape that they fly more accurately.

This article took 12 cut on contact and 12 retractable broadheads. Each one was shot out of the same bow, a PSE Evo, that had been totally tuned. The distance of each shot was 25 yards. Each broadhead was screwed into and shot in the same arrow. Each arrow/broadhead combo was shot 3 times and the lateral, and up and down deviations were recorded and averaged, and placed on a graph.

I took the cut on contact broadheads, and added the lateral deviation to the up and down deviation, for a total number of inches away from the field point control (which was sighted in dead on), and that gave one number for each broadhead for total deviation from center (left/right plus up and down). I then averaged all of the cut on contact and the retractables.

Yes the retractables were more accurate. BY .6" --THAT'S IT.

The average deviation of the retractables was .97". The average for the cut on contacts was 1.6". The smallest deviation of the retractables was .5". The smallest deviation of the COC was .5" Largest for the retractables was 1.75". The largest for the coc was 2.75"

All of the COC's were high and right. All of the retractables were right, and mostly low.

Best of the COC's was Inner Loc Carbon Tuner, and the Nap Thunderhead. Best of the retractables were Trophy Taker and Carbon Express.

So my assessment is that should you really be willing to take a chance on the animal of a lifetime on a broadhead that works MOST of the time vs. one that works all the time IN ORDER TO GAIN .6" OF ACCURACY. I am a huge COC fan.

VERY VERY INTERESTING STUDY. I encourage all to read it.

THE JAMMER


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good info Jammer. Thanks for sharing. I to am a coc fan i use slick tricks and find them very comparable with field points. Now if i can just get a deer to come out and try them out. Lol


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I've always said the THs are one of the best even tho they are not COC they are a chisel point....WW


----------

